# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] Φούρνος καίει συνέχεια την πλακετα τροφοδοσιας

## mezzanine

Καλησπέρα, 

Εχω εναν φούρνο που συχνά πυκνά μου καίει την πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας. Ερχόντουσαν τεχνικοί και την άλλαζαν και την τελευταία φορά το έκανα μόνος μου.
Τώρα μέσα στο λοκνταουν κάηκε και με άφησε χωρίς φούρνο και περιμένω πάλι τεχνικό. Επειδή οι εξουσιοδοτημένοι τεχνικοί απλώς βάζουν ανταλλακτικά μέχρι να βρούν το χαλασμένο μπορεί κάποιος να με κατευθύνει σε κάποιο άλλο έλεγχο ή κάποιον πραγματικό ηλεκτρονικό που να γνωρίζει για να βρεθεί η πηγή του προβλήματος; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα κάποιο άλλο εξάρτημα του φούρνου και να καίει την πλακέτα;
Η έστω αν υπάρχει κάποιος καλός τεχνικός στην Αθήνα που να κάνει επισκευές σε τέτοιες πλακέτες να τις φτιάχνω με χαμηλό κόστος, γιατί σε 12 χρόνια έχω πληρώσει άλλον εναν φούρνο σε πλακέτες. Η πλακέτα είναι: *SNT*-*12*-*F YL 135 T85*
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## klik

Φώτο από την κάτω πλευρά;
Μήπως τρέξαν νερά από κατσαρόλα και πέρασαν μέσα;
Σε τι λειτουργία βρισκόταν όταν χάλασε;

----------


## nyannaco

Έχω την υποψια ότι η φωτογραφία δεν είναι από την πλακέτα του mezzanine, αλλά από το internet (έχει watermark EUROPAT)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ισχυρίζονται μάπα τροφοδοτικό , εκτός αυτού για τις θερμοκρασίες πυρόλυσης (που το βγάζει καπούτ) και δίνουν προτάσεις για άλλο τροφοδοτικό που δεν είναι της εταιρίας και του μοντέλου.
https://www.fabrice-salvaire.fr/en/b...-power-supply/

Με λίγα λόγια , και ο πιο καλός μάστορας να στο φτιάξει , δεν μπορεί να νικήσει τον στοχευμένο και κερατιάτικο σχεδιασμό της bosch που τα τελευταία χρόνια κάνει σχεδιασμούς στο να προκαλούν τις βλάβες .

----------


## klik

> Ισχυρίζονται μάπα τροφοδοτικό , εκτός αυτού για τις θερμοκρασίες πυρόλυσης (που το βγάζει καπούτ) και δίνουν προτάσεις για άλλο τροφοδοτικό που δεν είναι της εταιρίας και του μοντέλου.
> https://www.fabrice-salvaire.fr/en/b...-power-supply/
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια , και ο πιο καλός μάστορας να στο φτιάξει , δεν μπορεί να νικήσει τον στοχευμένο και κερατιάτικο σχεδιασμό της bosch που τα τελευταία χρόνια κάνει σχεδιασμούς στο να προκαλούν τις βλάβες .


Όπως το βλέπω, είναι πιθανό να υπάρχει θέμα με την ψύξη του ολοκληρωμένο και των περιφερειακά εξαρτηματων.

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Με προβληματίζει που σου αλλάζουν πλακέτα συνεχώς και καίγεται.Όντως την αλλάζουν ή την επισκευάζουν με το γνωστό τρόπο "όλα τα σφάζω όλα τα μαχαιρώνω και ξέρω";Αν ξέρεις που καίγεται (το σημείο στο ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα) τότε μπορούμε να πούμε και γιατί σου καίγεται...

----------


## picdev

αν ειναι μονο αυτο , πάρε ενα τροφοδοτικό meanwell και βάλτο έξω απο τη συσκευή, πισω απο το φούρνο, αν παρεις το 12volt παιζει με το τριμερ να μπορεις να το ριξεις στα 9,6.
Δεν χαλασει ποτέ

----------


## mezzanine

Καλημέρα, μια διευκρίνηση ο φούρνος δεν είναι bosch αλλά gaggenau - είναι στον ίδιο όμιλο και χρησιμοποιεί τα ίδια εξαρτήματα.

Οπως το είχα προβλέψει ήρθε πάλι τεχνικός με την πλακέτα στο χέρι, την άλλαξε και έπαιξε αμέσως ο φούρνος. Την προηγουμενη φορα την ειχα παρει μονος μου και την αλλαξα (το καλοκαιρι) αλλα επειδη δεν την εβαλε τεχνικος δεν καλυπτεται απο την εγγυηση.

Πριν έρθει ο τεχνικός πήρα μια χαλασμένη πλακέτα και την πήγα να την δεί κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός της περιοχής που φτιάχνει τηλεοράσεις άλλαξε στα γρήγορα μια αντίσταση (αυτή που στην φωτο είναι στο R38 ) που ήταν καμμένη αλλά δεν την έβαλε στο ρεύμα να την δεί μου την έδωσε έτσι. Την εβαλα στον φούρνο και δεν έγινε τιποτα, προφανώς υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που έχει καεί. Πάντως απο την όψη της αυτός δεν είδε κάτι αλλο καμμένο. Κάνω attach φωτογραφίες της τελευταίας πλακέτας να την δείτε. 

Απο τα λόγια του τεχνικού που ήρθε κατάλαβα οτι ο φούρνος έχει πρόβλημα και καίει συνέχεια τέτοιες πλακέτες, συνήθως το κάνει όταν είναι σε λειτουργία και ανοίγεις την πόρτα δηλαδή όλοι οι "πελάτες" αυτό του λένε και όντως και σε εμένα έτσι εγινε ανοίγωντας την πόρτα πέθανε ο φούρνος. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ πυρόλυση ούτε είχα βάλει καμια τρελή θερμοκρασία για ατελείωτες ώρες, ο φούρνος λειτούργησε στους 190 βαθμούς για 40 λεπτά στο τελευταίο κάψιμο πλακέτας.
Μου είπε επίσης πως δεν είναι θέμα θερμοκρασίας γιατί ο θάλαμος που είναι οι πλακέτες και οι μετασχηματιστές είναι απομονωμένος και δεν περνάνε θερμοκρασίες. Κοίταξε και την τοποθέτηση και διαπίστωσε πως έχουν γίνει σωστά όλα όσα προβλέπονται απο την εταιρεία για τον σωστό αερισμό εντοιχισμένου φούρνου, οπότε αποκλείουμε την περίπτωση κακής τοποθέτησης η βλάβης της πλακέτας απο θερμοκρασίες.
Μου είπε οτι μπορεί να έχω θέμα με υπέρταση αλλά τόσα χρόνια δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα και σε άλλες συσκευές; Να είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη η πλακέτα και να καίγεται; Να φέρω εναν ηλεκτρολόγο και να μου βάλει στον πίνακα εναν επιτηρητη τάσης για τον φούρνο και τις εστείες; 

Τώρα εχω εγγύηση για δυο χρόνια οπότε όταν ξαναχαλάσει δεν θα πληρώσω το ανταλλακτικό, αλλα επείδη έχω 2 πλακέτες στο υπόγειο που σίγουρα επισκευάζονται και τις έχω πληρώσει πανάκριβα θα ήθελα να τις φτιάξω να τις έχω σαν ανταλλακτικό.

----------


## pliktras

Εννοειται ότι επισκευάζονται.Το θέμα βέβαια είναι γιατι στις καίει.Αν πχ έχεις θέμα με την τάση θα σου έκαιγε και κάποια πλακέτα, σε άμεσο χρονικό διάστημα μετά την τοποθέτηση, πιστεύω.

----------


## mezzanine

> Εννοειται ότι επισκευάζονται.Το θέμα βέβαια είναι γιατι στις καίει.Αν πχ έχεις θέμα με την τάση θα σου έκαιγε και κάποια πλακέτα, σε άμεσο χρονικό διάστημα μετά την τοποθέτηση, πιστεύω.


Την τελευταία φορά που την έκαψε ήταν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μια μέρα με πολύ βροχή (και πιθανόν προβλήματα στην τάση). Ισως τελικά ο επιτηρητής τάσης να είναι μια καλή ιδέα. Απο εκει και πέρα υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορώ να του πάω τις πλακέτες να τις επισκευάσει;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Την τελευταία φορά που την έκαψε ήταν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μια μέρα με πολύ βροχή (και πιθανόν προβλήματα στην τάση). Ισως τελικά ο επιτηρητής τάσης να είναι μια καλή ιδέα. Απο εκει και πέρα υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορώ να του πάω τις πλακέτες να τις επισκευάσει;


Και ο επιτηρητής τάσης που θα συνδεθεί ? στην κεντρική παροχή του φούρνου?? και τι θα κάνει όταν π.χ επιτηρήσει κάποια ανωμαλία στην τάση?? Δεν ξέρω.....αλλά το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο να λυθεί ένα διαχρονικό πρόβλημα του φούρνου σου με αυτήν την μέθοδο.

----------


## mezzanine

> Και ο επιτηρητής τάσης που θα συνδεθεί ? στην κεντρική παροχή του φούρνου?? και τι θα κάνει όταν π.χ επιτηρήσει κάποια ανωμαλία στην τάση?? Δεν ξέρω.....αλλά το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο να λυθεί ένα διαχρονικό πρόβλημα του φούρνου σου με αυτήν την μέθοδο.


Υπαρχει γραμμη απο τον κεντρικό πινακα που παει στον φουρνο και τις εστιες. Σκεφτομουν μηπως εκει εμπαινε ενας επιτηρητης τασης ραγας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δημήτρης (Chipakos-original) σαν προφέσορας στο αντικείμενο πόση θερμοκρασία εκτιμάς κατά την γνώμη σου να είναι οριακή για τέτοιου είδους πλακέτες? (π.χ. είχα διαβάσει ότι οι "καφέ" πυκνωτές είναι καλύτεροι για θερμοκρασίες έως 150C? ... λέω και εγώ τα δικά μου ) και εδώ έχουμε μαύρους ? κάνουν? και πόσο βοηθάνε οι ψύκτρες (αν τις συγκρίνουμε σε κανονική θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος σε σχέση με την θερμοκρασία εντός κουζίνας )
Αναφέρθηκε πριν ότι τάχα η πλακέτα είναι καλυμμένη , αλλά εγώ την βλέπω πλήρως ανοικτή και μάλιστα σε εντοιχιζόμενη κουζίνα . Βέβαια έχουν πιθανόν τους βοηθητικούς ανεμιστήρες δροσισμού της κουζίνας , αλλά όσο νάναι 150C και άνω θα τους έχει στο σημείο (ειδικά ανοίγοντας την πόρτα?)

----------


## mezzanine

> Δημήτρης (Chipakos-original) σαν προφέσορας στο αντικείμενο πόση θερμοκρασία εκτιμάς κατά την γνώμη σου να είναι οριακή για τέτοιου είδους πλακέτες? (π.χ. είχα διαβάσει ότι οι "καφέ" πυκνωτές είναι καλύτεροι για θερμοκρασίες έως 150C? ... λέω και εγώ τα δικά μου ) και εδώ έχουμε μαύρους ? κάνουν? και πόσο βοηθάνε οι ψύκτρες (αν τις συγκρίνουμε σε κανονική θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος σε σχέση με την θερμοκρασία εντός κουζίνας )
> Αναφέρθηκε πριν ότι τάχα η πλακέτα είναι καλυμμένη , αλλά εγώ την βλέπω πλήρως ανοικτή και μάλιστα σε εντοιχιζόμενη κουζίνα . Βέβαια έχουν πιθανόν τους βοηθητικούς ανεμιστήρες δροσισμού της κουζίνας , αλλά όσο νάναι 150C και άνω θα τους έχει στο σημείο (ειδικά ανοίγοντας την πόρτα?)


Αυτό είναι το επάνω μέρος του φούρνου που καλύπτεται και αυτό από ένα μεταλλικό καπάκι. Θα μπορούσαν να πάθουν ζημιά π.χ. οι πυκνωτές ; Ο τεχνικός ήταν κάθετος οτι δεν τίθεται θέμα θερμοκρασίας αλλά ίσως κάποιο κατασκευαστικό σφάλμα που καίγονται εύκολα οι πλακέτες (ισως σε συνδιασμό με υπέρταση).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν θεωρήσουμε τον οριζόντιο ανεμιστήρα απαγωγής της εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας προβληματικό (μειωμένες στροφές από το μοτέρ )? Και τι είναι το άσπρο εξάρτημα στην αριστερή επάνω γωνία? (ελέγχει τα όρια θερμοκρασίας ?) 
Θα ήταν προτιμότερο ο ανεμιστήρας να σπρώχνει τον αέρα προς κανάλια στην επάνω πλευρά της πόρτας (ενώ το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα φαίνεται να βγάζει τον αέρα προς την πίσω πλευρά και ίσως δεν μελετήθηκαν στην εντοίχιση καλά όταν αφορά έξοδο αέρα προς τα πίσω και μακριά της πόρτας ?

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δημήτρης (Chipakos-original) σαν προφέσορας στο αντικείμενο πόση θερμοκρασία εκτιμάς κατά την γνώμη σου να είναι οριακή για τέτοιου είδους πλακέτες? (π.χ. είχα διαβάσει ότι οι "καφέ" πυκνωτές είναι καλύτεροι για θερμοκρασίες έως 150C? ... λέω και εγώ τα δικά μου ) και εδώ έχουμε μαύρους ? κάνουν? και πόσο βοηθάνε οι ψύκτρες (αν τις συγκρίνουμε σε κανονική θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος σε σχέση με την θερμοκρασία εντός κουζίνας )
> Αναφέρθηκε πριν ότι τάχα η πλακέτα είναι καλυμμένη , αλλά εγώ την βλέπω πλήρως ανοικτή και μάλιστα σε εντοιχιζόμενη κουζίνα . Βέβαια έχουν πιθανόν τους βοηθητικούς ανεμιστήρες δροσισμού της κουζίνας , αλλά όσο νάναι 150C και άνω θα τους έχει στο σημείο (ειδικά ανοίγοντας την πόρτα?)


Κανονικά η θερμοκρασία των πυκνωτών η οποία αναγράφεται πάνω στο σώμα τους ορίζει και την τοποθέτησή τους. Υπάρχουν και μαύροι στους 105 βαθμούς. Είμαι σίγουρος 100% ότι υπάρχει κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα σε αυτό το μοντέλο φούρνου γι αυτό οι τόσες πολλές επισκευές στις πλακέτες.Ο νηματοθέτης έγραψε ότι οι βλάβη στην πλακέτα παρουσιάζεται όταν ανοίγει την πόρτα του φούρνου, κι εδώ σε αυτό το σημείο θα αναζητούσα τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα??Υπάρχει κάποιος μικροδιακόπτης που ενεργοποιείται κατά το άνοιγμα?? και που πηγαίνει αυτός?? τι κάνει αν υπάρχει??Πάντως αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν λειτουργήσει ο ανεμιστήρας στο πίσω μέρος θα γίνουν ψητά όλα μέσα εκεί.

----------


## mezzanine

> Κανονικά η θερμοκρασία των πυκνωτών η οποία αναγράφεται πάνω στο σώμα τους ορίζει και την τοποθέτησή τους. Υπάρχουν και μαύροι στους 105 βαθμούς. Είμαι σίγουρος 100% ότι υπάρχει κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα σε αυτό το μοντέλο φούρνου γι αυτό οι τόσες πολλές επισκευές στις πλακέτες.Ο νηματοθέτης έγραψε ότι οι βλάβη στην πλακέτα παρουσιάζεται όταν ανοίγει την πόρτα του φούρνου, κι εδώ σε αυτό το σημείο θα αναζητούσα τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα??Υπάρχει κάποιος μικροδιακόπτης που ενεργοποιείται κατά το άνοιγμα?? και που πηγαίνει αυτός?? τι κάνει αν υπάρχει??Πάντως αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν λειτουργήσει ο ανεμιστήρας στο πίσω μέρος θα γίνουν ψητά όλα μέσα εκεί.


Σίγουρα κάτι γίνεται όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα γιατί ακούγονται κάτι ρελεδάκια να παίζουν (σβήνει αντιστάσεις και ανεμιστήρα). Η πλακέτα κάηκε σε κάποιο τέτοιο "παίξιμο".

Αν ήταν πρόβλημα με τις θερμοκρασίες δεν θα είχε πεθάνει και η μητρική; Ο φούρνος έχει πρόγραμμα πυρόλυσης που φτάνει μέχρι τους 485C.

Βέβαια για να τα λέμε όλα, τους τελευταίους 4-5 μήνες πειραματίζομαι με ναπολιτάνικη πίτσα και πολύ συχνά άναβα τον φούρνο στους 300C + αντίσταση ψήνωντας πάνω σε μεταλλικό ταψί στο ψηλότερο σημείο του φούρνου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> .Ο νηματοθέτης έγραψε ότι οι βλάβη στην πλακέτα παρουσιάζεται όταν ανοίγει την πόρτα του φούρνου, κι εδώ σε αυτό το σημείο θα αναζητούσα τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα??Υπάρχει κάποιος μικροδιακόπτης που ενεργοποιείται κατά το άνοιγμα??


Στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία της πόρτας , αλλά αυτό μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό για προστασία (οδηγίες τι λέει το βιβλίο για τα ανοίγματα πόρτας )
Πάντως τέτοια Ναπολιτάνικη Πίτσα με τέτοιο κόστος δεν το περίμενα , με τι όρεξη θα την φας τώρα , αυτή είναι πίτσα "Βεζούβιος".

----------


## mezzanine

> Στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία της πόρτας , αλλά αυτό μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό για προστασία (οδηγίες τι λέει το βιβλίο για τα ανοίγματα πόρτας )
> Πάντως τέτοια Ναπολιτάνικη Πίτσα με τέτοιο κόστος δεν το περίμενα , με τι όρεξη θα την φας τώρα .


Χαχαχα
Τώρα που έμαθα θα πάρω ειδικό φούρνο μόνο για πίτσες, θα μου κοστίσει σίγουρα λιγότερο από τις πλακέτες. Πάντως ακόμα και αν τον ζόρισα δεν θα έπρεπε να πάθει κάτι αφού λειτουργούσε στις προδιαγραφές του. Αλλα και πάλι πες ότι την τελευταία πλακέτα την έκαψα με τις πίτσες, οι προηγούμενες 3-4 πως κάηκαν;

Επίσης να αναφέρω πως δεν μου άλλαζε πάντα πλακέτα το εξουσιοδοτημένο σέρβις, 1-2 φορές έχουν έρθει άλλοι και την έχουν αλλάξει και επειδή ποτέ δεν αφήναν στην γυναίκα μου την χαλασμένη αμφιβάλω αν το ανταλλακτικό ήταν καινούργιο, αυτή όμως είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση που καλύτερα να μην μπούμε.

Η τελευταία πάντως που κάηκε (με τις πίτσες) ήταν καινούργια, αυθεντική και αλλαγμένη από εμένα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επίσης να αναφέρω πως δεν μου άλλαζε πάντα πλακέτα το εξουσιοδοτημένο σέρβις,


 Δηλαδή τι σου άλλαζε , μήπως ανεμιστήρα? άλλο? τι?



> Πάντως ακόμα και αν τον ζόρισα δεν θα έπρεπε να πάθει κάτι αφού λειτουργούσε στις προδιαγραφές του.


Και να μην την ζορίσεις , (αν υποθέσουμε να έχει βαρύνει ο ανεμιστήρας στις στροφές)  και στους 150C να την έχεις που λέει ο λόγος μπορεί να ανεβάσει τις θερμοκρασίες εκεί που δεν πρέπει .
Την κουζίνα την έχεις 12 χρόνια , πόσο κράτησε το 1ο τροφοδοτικό και πόσο μετά το 2ο και 3ο κτλ αυτό μπορεί να δείξει και κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα όπως ανεμιστήρα (που περιοδικά βαρύνεται στις στροφές) ή κάποιους αισθητήρες ελέγχου (άσπρο κουτί στην επάνω αιστερή  γωνία κανάλι ? μπούκωσε ? τι αισθητήρες έχει εκεί?) που αν "ξεφύγει" να είναι για εξορκισμό κατά συνέπεια αργότερα στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας που λειτουργεί προληπτικά για να μην καεί η μητρική που λες.
Τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνω στους προφέσορες . (αφού δεν μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις ούτε το επίσημο σέρβις)

----------


## mezzanine

> Δηλαδή τι σου άλλαζε , μήπως ανεμιστήρα? άλλο? τι?
> 
> Και να μην την ζορίσεις , (αν υποθέσουμε να έχει βαρύνει ο ανεμιστήρας στις στροφές)  και στους 150C να την έχεις που λέει ο λόγος μπορεί να ανεβάσει τις θερμοκρασίες εκεί που δεν πρέπει .
> Την κουζίνα την έχεις 12 χρόνια , πόσο κράτησε το 1ο τροφοδοτικό και πόσο μετά το 2ο και 3ο κτλ αυτό μπορεί να δείξει και κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα όπως ανεμιστήρα (που περιοδικά βαρύνεται στις στροφές) ή κάποιους αισθητήρες ελέγχου (άσπρο κουτί στην επάνω αιστερή  γωνία κανάλι ? μπούκωσε ? τι αισθητήρες έχει εκεί?) που αν "ξεφύγει" να είναι για εξορκισμό κατά συνέπεια αργότερα στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας που λειτουργεί προληπτικά για να μην καεί η μητρική που λες.
> Τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνω στους προφέσορες . (αφού δεν μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις ούτε το επίσημο σέρβις)


Εννούσα οτι κάποιες φορές είχα φέρει και τεχνικό που δεν ήταν απο το εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις να μου αλλάξει πλακετα. Συνήθως αυτοί έρχονται άμεσα, ενώ το εξουσιοδοτημένο κάνει κάμποσες μερες.

Το πρώτο τροφοδοτικό κράτησε σίγουρα 4-5 χρόνια, μετά μας πήρε η κάτω βόλτα.. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που λες είναι μήπως κάποιος αισθητήρας μας έχει χαιρετήσει εδώ και 5-6 χρόνια και δεν κόβει όταν πρέπει με αποτέλεσμα να ψήνεται η πλακέτα; Απο όσο ξέρω υπάρχει ένας τέτοιος θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας πρίν το τροφοδοτικό:
s-l640.jpg

https://sajjs.com/el/cooker-thermost...h-nc57014.html

Οταν ρώτησα τον τεχνικό αν αυτός μπορεί να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα μου είπε οτι αυτά συνήθως δεν χαλάνε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το πρώτο τροφοδοτικό κράτησε σίγουρα 4-5 χρόνια, μετά μας πήρε η κάτω βόλτα..


Άρα ? πιθανότητες να υπάρχει και 2ο πρόβλημα (και ότι θα ψηθεί που θα ψηθεί το τροφοδοτικό να είναι θέμα πιο σύντομου χρόνου / π.χ. ανεμιστήρας / το θερμικό που δείχνεις κτλ , αλλά το θερμικό είναι υποθέτω όταν πάνε όλα στραβά ).
Εννοούσα να γίνει έλεγχος στο άσπρο κουτί (αριστερή επάνω γωνία της φωτογραφίας που θυμίζει κάποιο καναλέτο ροής ελέγχου αέρα ή έτσι νομίζω ) εφόσον είχα και στοιχεία τι ελέγχει ο κάθε ένας αισθητήρας σε αυτό το καναλέτο θα έπρεπε να γίνουν κάποιοι έλεγχοι για τους αισθητήρες . Πες το προληπτικού πιο ευαίσθητου χαρακτήρα (από το γενικό κλίξον που δείχνεις ) 
Δύσκολη κατάσταση ..... πρέπει να μπορείς να διαβάσεις όλη την φιλοσοφία του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## MAIK721

Tι είναι το zero crossing circuit ? https://www.fabrice-salvaire.fr/en/blog/repair-a-gaggenau-bosh-oven-power-supply/

*Μάλλον άκυρο μιας και αναφέρεται στην αντικατάσταση με κάποιο συμβατό :Unsure: 
Και αναφέρθηκε και πιο πριν. Τώρα το είδα :Unsure:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Tι είναι το zero crossing circuit ? https://www.fabrice-salvaire.fr/en/blog/repair-a-gaggenau-bosh-oven-power-supply/


https://web.archive.org/web/20180113...erocrosser.htm
Με λίγα λόγια zero crossing circuit είναι η μηδενική διέλευση της τσέπης του καταναλωτή . :Tongue2:  (καμιά φορά τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη είναι πιο χαζά και από το να αφήσεις την συσκευή όπως ήταν , πριν μπουν οι "παραπανίσιες " ιδέες)

Π.χ.? ένα πλυντήριο ρούχων .... το ξεκινάς και έχουν περάσει ήδη ας πούμε 2 -3 λεπτά .

Θυμήθηκες να βάλεις και ένα επιπλέον ρούχο που το ξέχασες .

Αν μηδενίσεις το πρόγραμμα για να βάλεις το επιπλέον ρούχο .
'
Στην επόμενη επανεκκίνηση του προγράμματος (σύμφωνα με τις ευρωπαικές οδηγίες) πρέπει να πετάξει πρώτα όλα τα νερά μαζί με τα απορρυπαντικά .......... Καλορίζικα .

Ή ? κάποια πλυντήρια ρούχων πιάτων που αν τύχει να μην ζεσταίνουν και το κανονικό τους πρόγραμμα ήταν ας πούμε για 1 ώρα / ε δεν βαριέσαι που καμιά φορά κάνουν και 3 ώρες . Διπλά καλορίζικα (σύμφωνα με τις ευρωπαικές οδηγίες )

Αν το συνεχίσω θα καταλήξει σε σκληρή κωμωδία και δεν το θέλω.

----------

